

A new back end and optimizer for Scalac - cichli
http://magarciaepfl.github.io/scala/

======
facorreia
Sounds great. It's good to know that this is planned to become the default in
Scala 2.12.[1]

[1] [http://scala-lang.org/news/2.12-roadmap](http://scala-
lang.org/news/2.12-roadmap)

------
wiradikusuma
Does it produce Android-friendly classes?

~~~
brianwawok
It requires Java8. Android doesn't Java8. So no, no help for you there.

~~~
pkuki
It's simply incorrect. Where you found that information?

In section 2.3 android is mentioned explicitly: "These features are more
useful on Android (besides micro-benchmarks) where a vast RAM doesn't
masquerade redundant allocations."

In section 5.2 you can read: "This prototype requires -target:jvm-1.7. Right
now scalac doesn't produce the newest class file format of JDK8. In the
meantime, -target:jvm-1.7 can be used on that platform. A discussion about
performance at: [https://groups.google.com/d/msg/scala-
internals/uBxprJixpwk/...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/scala-
internals/uBxprJixpwk/jG78X1k_92IJ")

If you will check that link first sentence in the thread is: "To recap, the
new backend supports Java 6 and 7. In an experimental branch (based itself on
the experimental backend) there's now support for MethodHandles, building upon
"Late Closure Classes", ie the ability of the new backend to materialize
anonymous closure classes as it emits bytecode."

So yes, it supports java 1.7. And yes, it can help on android.

